# cod 4 tonight xbox 360



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

private match anyone?


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> private match anyone?


i'll be on in a mo matey, i need to lose some aggression :lol:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

tonight anyone? not been online for a few days


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'll be on for some mindless violence no probs.


----------

